# planning ahead for travel



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

hi guys, 

I'm planning a trip to visit my parents in the summer. Tucker will be going to the pet sitter for the 10 days while I am gone but my question is :

Tuckers cage is to large to transport, will he be ok in a smaller clear plastic bin for those ten days? what should I do to prepare him for a new smaller home in a strange enviroment?
on a happy note my pet sitter is an ex vet tech 

I plan on sending a bag of fleece with my smell on it, plus it will be in a few months so by that time I hope there will be a trust bond with the smell of my dog who will also be with him.
I will also buy all the heating requirements because I'm sure she doesn't keep her house regulated at 75 degrees 24/7 like me


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've read a few similar threads on this in the past so I am sure others will weigh in but here are some things: 

No such thing as being too prepared! Try to make the changes as seamless as possible. Hedgies can get stressed so perhaps slowly switch him into his new home (let him make adjustments in the weeks before to the new bin/fleece/etc since the smells of the new environment will be a big change when the time comes as well). I would also say write EVERYTHING down for the sitter. Even someone with animal experience...hedgies can be so particular you might as well have all the info down on paper they can refernece if they have questions and can't get in touch with you. In this be sure to include your hedgie's regular vet info (phone number, etc). I would also be sure to talk about things that are a definite "no" for hedgehogs...food, temperatures, leaving him out and unattended. I would even be sure to discuss how and when you clean the cage and everything in it just in case something like that would be enough to stress out the hedgehog (for example if Henry's wheel isn't at the exact angle he likes he won't run on it...they can be quite picky!). I would just start taking note of how you do things and deliver hedgie with a personalized "how to" guide. Make sure the sitter knows no question is too silly!

If you are already thinking about things and getting prepared in advance I'm sure your hedgie will do just fine!


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks I'm a pretty over protective mom haha 
I learned the picky hedgehog thing the hard way lol
If you put something in the wrong place tucker will pee on it, this includes in food dishes! 
This girl understands my over protectiveness, she got a full novel the first time she looked after my dog  
My dog is deaf so she got a 30 minute lesson on hand signs plus a video of them lol

I'm generally a nervous animal mom when they go for their first sleepover, does make me feel better knowing she as been looking after three other hedgehog families for a couple years now.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

It really sounds like you are in good hands then...the no stressing rule applies to the hedgie mommy too! Haha I'm sure it will all work out just fine


----------

